
Facebook Billionaire Banned From US? - omarrr
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/05/16/us-citizenship-renouncing-facebook-cofounder-saverin-may-be-effectively-banned-from-the-country/
======
byoung2
_Former citizens who renounced citizenship to avoid taxation.-Any alien who is
a former citizen of the United States who officially renounces United States
citizenship and who is determined by the Attorney General to have renounced
United States citizenship for the purpose of avoiding taxation by the United
States is excludable._

It would be hard to prove that he renounced his citizenship specifically to
avoid taxation (he did it nearly 6 months before the IPO, and had been living
abroad for several years), and even you could prove it, it is not an automatic
exclusion.

